# New from Wisconsin with a rescue



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

*Picture added*

Here is her picture


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She is darling looking!!


----------



## Apple (Nov 25, 2011)

Urgh. That guy makes me sick, I hate people like that! Anyway, she's cute~!<3 And welcome! ^^


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

I cried almost the whole way home thinking about how cruel people really are. It was a 2 1/2 hour trip one way. 

She seems so happy right now, she is side by side with 6 mini's.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck :] Shes quite the cutie and Im not against horses being used for meat however that guy would have irked me to the point I woulda given him my two cents lol :]


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

Did I mention I was a vegetarian? lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am almost 100% sure that the man was playing mind games with you, going with the 'save the pretty little pony' act to play your heart-strings and get you to take her, and quickly. I'm even more sure when I hear the stupid remarks he used, such as about the horse meat and keeping her hide. It happens every day with idiots who don't want their horses, and people rarely follow through with these silly threats. Still, she's a nice little horse and might make a good mount with training.

I also doubt what you've been told about her history. She is either around three years old OR was used by a little girl for driving, most likely not both. Horse are rarely started for driving before three years old (don't get me wrong, it does happen. Just not often) and if she was winning ribbons and such, she is almost guarenteed to be over three years old. More like atleast six.

I'm a bit puzzled about her age though, as she appears to have some sort of sway back, but an otherwise young looking build. Perhaps you have more pictures of her?

I would get a vet check on her, to get an estimated age, and go from there. Assume that she knows nothing, just incase she is an unbroke three year old, and be patient! She'll come around.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad you found her, she is a cutie pie.


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

*another picture of her*

The guy never said he was going to eat her until we had already planned on taking her. Trust me, if you saw his house and driveway LINED WITH SKULLS, you would of believed him about eating her! 

About her age and all the other stuff he said, does not matter to me. 

I was just out there with her and indeed, she does lift her feet when you tell her to. So that was one thing he did the truth about. 

I am hoping the weather gets a little warmer soon so I can get better pictures of her. It was a brisk 14 here today.

I agree, glad we found her!


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

*picture taken yesterday*

Here she was going for a carrot. You can tell she was really stretching her neck, she did not want to get too close. This was yesterday and today already she was eating out of my hand with no problem.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

She really is cute. Look at those burrs! Stupid former owner.


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

spookychick13 said:


> She really is cute. Look at those burrs! Stupid former owner.


I know! They are really in there!!!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> She really is cute. Look at those burrs! Stupid former owner.


Just a note that burrs can get lodged in really badly and make an animal look like an uncared for nag within days. Every summer my mare(who I like to think is VERY well cared for) comes in from the pasture with dozens of those tangled in her hair, even though I untangle them every day. Some people opt to just leave them in and brush them out after burr season has finished. It makes sense, really.

I am worried about that sway back, though- if she is as young as they say she is, it shouldn't look that way. She may have a weak back and could use an adjustment and a vet exam once you've earned her trust a bit more.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wouldn't you get the burrs out before you sell an animal?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You would think so, yes. But some people have no sense of courtesy. If it isn't your problem anymore, why deal with it? Dispite that though, it does not appear to me that this man was abusive, as the mare is in fair condition given the season. It was the OPs choice to take the animal on, so any problems are now her own unfortunately, including burrs


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

I am okay with everything about her, I will post images of her once she is cleaned up! Thank you for the comments everyone. 

DiamondRabbit


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Just a note that burrs can get lodged in really badly and make an animal look like an uncared for nag within *days*....


Make that ... *hours*.

I usually squirt a baby oil/Listerine mixture into the tangle, work it in a few seconds, then leave it for several minutes, come back and they come out fairly easily. The residual baby oil will prevent additional burrs from sticking for a day. Whoopee !!


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice tip! Thank you!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

DiamondRabbit said:


> Here is her picture


I am happy you were there to rescue this sweet horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she is so cute


----------



## DiamondRabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

*Update*

I just wanted to post an update real quick.

Found out Burdy is 10-15 years old not 3 and she is a Hackney pony. 

She stood so good for him while he did her feet! No goofing around or anything! 

When he was done with her feet we were talking and I was petting her mane and her bottom lip started to quiver and she started to fall asleep. It was priceless! She was so relaxed and happy! What a great feeling that was! 

I am glad those people did not want her, they did not deserve her! 

DiamondRabbit


----------

